
Ask HN: Any suggestions on a good amateur telescope? - alexanderdmitri
Any suggestions on a good amateur telescope for someone interested in surveying the night sky?<p>Asking because as a kid in 90s my dad and I tried with a couple inexpensive telescopes (I can&#x27;t remember models or producers unfortunately) over the years and they turned out to be junk.<p>Given the interest in astronomy on HN, I thought the community may have some good suggestions.
======
nsai
Dobsonian Telescopes have been known for their ease of use, lesser complexity
and overall economy. They're cheaper than their counterparts - refractive
telescopes. I'd recommend a telescope that's reflective, mostly because it's
cheaper. If you're into astrophotography you could simply add an equatorial
mount and you're good to go. I'd suggest you to look into Celestron,
SkyWatcher, Orion and Meade telescops.

